# my two baby rats



## Ivana331 (Nov 7, 2007)

pinky









venom, (my bf named this one)

I have a question, The white one is male, and the brown one is female, they come from the same litter, will we have to separate them to prevent possible in breeding?


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes, you should separate them ASAP.

Once the one of them is finished healing from being spayed/neutered, they can move back in together.

It is possible that Pinky may already be pregnant. If she is, I would recommend an e-spay, if you can. If not, you should start saving money, setting up homes for up to 20 rittens, and get ahold of at least two (maybe three) baby-proof cages: one for the mother to raise the rittens, one for the females once they turn 4 weeks old, one for the males at 4 weeks...


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Aww, what a couple of cuties... hopefully your girl isn't pregnant!


----------



## Ivana331 (Nov 7, 2007)

when do they start breeding? we have had ours for about three weeks, and they are probably a little over a month old, we got them from a bad owner!
But yeah, isn't there a certain age when they can start breeding? 
oh, lol Pinky is the guy, venom is the girl. my bf thought it was a boy, and she always climbs on the cage and on anything else she can reach, so he called her venom, like the dark version of spiderman. lol


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Ivana331 said:


> when do they start breeding? we have had ours for about three weeks, and they are probably a little over a month old, we got them from a bad owner!
> But yeah, isn't there a certain age when they can start breeding?
> oh, lol Pinky is the guy, venom is the girl. my bf thought it was a boy, and she always climbs on the cage and on anything else she can reach, so he called her venom, like the dark version of spiderman. lol


were they already weaned when you got them... eyes open & running around?

if so, they are are more like 2 months old now & very much able to breed

the only thing that might save you is if the male is still not mature enough to make it work 

females are fertile by 5 weeks... if there was an older male around her she would probably already be pregnant

Please don't hesitate in separating them & while they are both this young... find a place to do a quarantine of same sex cage mates so that you can have a successful intro & they won't be doomed to living alone

of course, those two will have to be separated as well but you will most likely be very successful with intros & only have the two cages afterward... one for boys & one for girls


----------



## Ivana331 (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah, they had their eyes open and were running around, but mostly sleeping. How come they are so small for being almost 2 months? 
they are slightly bigger than my palms, but have grown a lot since we first got them three weeks ago.
What's the earliest we can spay her?
And I know they were in a bucket with both parents, so she was around her dad, but wouldn't she have had her babies by now if he impregnated her? We have had them for about three weeks.
Wow, I had no clue these cute little critters could be so complicated! Yeah, I want to just get her spayed so they can stay together, I would hate for them to be separated their whole lives!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

omg! -explodes with intense amounts of cuteness flowing through brain at once-


----------



## Ivana331 (Nov 7, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> omg! -explodes with intense amounts of cuteness flowing through brain at once-


hehe I know, right. I love their little paws? claws? feet? and their noses, but my favorite thing about them is those cute little ears!!!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

well the youngest you are looking at is 6 weeks. which is about the age that boys start getting girls on the brain but its likely they would be a week or so older then that still. the dad probably didn't impregnant venom because she was either too young (under 5 weeks) or she had just not gone into heat when you got her. 

but they could be small for a couple of reasons: mom didn't get enough proper nutrition so they didn't grow as large or they are genetically small.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*me thinks there is a need to merge the two threads


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

aw, they look totally cuuute~ : D
i agree with the whole seperation thing until one of them gets neutered/spayed.
do it asap, so they can get back together quickly!


----------

